# Trial Dresden



## EKibnI_App_oO (3. November 2013)

Ich würde mir gerne ein Trialbike oder Streettrialbike kaufen, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht welches. Bei Trial wäre ich kompletter Neueinsteiger, ich stand bis jetzt nur ein Mal für ca. 2 Minuten auf einem 20" Bike.

Deshalb möchte ich fragen wo man in Dresden und Umgebung Trialbikes ausprobieren könnte (bevorzugt 20" und 24" inspired bikes, aber 26" geht auch).

Danke schon mal im Voraus 
EKibnI_App_oO


----------



## digg (4. November 2013)

Salut,

ich fahre ein 20". im Bekanntenkreis gibt´s noch die anderen Größen.

Zeitlich müssen wir mal guggen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (4. November 2013)

Thanks 

Allerdings möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich noch Schüler bin und somit an Wochentagen erst ab ca. 16:00 Uhr Zeit habe, am Wochenende dann rund um die Uhr. 

Falls das nicht möglich ist, geht es z.B. auch im nächsten Jahr - das Wetter ist momentan ja nicht gerade trialtauglich...


----------



## digg (4. November 2013)

ich bin kein Schüler mehr, hab erst ab sechs Zeit...

Wenn's bis nächstes Jahr warten kann, dann soll's mir recht sein.
Sag bescheid, wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (4. November 2013)

Interesse habe ich immer  

Allerdings glaube ich, dass nächstes Jahr besser wäre, da es zur Zeit schon um 17:00 dunkel ist...
Eine Halle z.B. würde eine Lösung darstellen, allerdings gibt es hier keine soweit ich weiß.

Ich melde mich falls es meinerseits was neues gibt

Danke nochmals
EKibnI_App_oO


----------



## Serina33 (18. November 2013)

I realy like it .I appericate this thread.


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (11. Februar 2014)

Also 

Das neue Jahr ist da, ein neues Bike auch und die Interesse ist geblieben 

Langsam wird es ja Frühling (als ob es überhaupt einen Winter gab ) und ich wollte mein Anliegen ein wenig ändern: wer würde wann ungefähr Zeit haben (OP-bedingt noch nicht jetzt, aber ab ca. einen Monat) um mal eine Runde zu trialen? (Ich hoffe dass bis dahin auch der Backwheelhop bei mir sitzt  )

Und: ein 24" Inspired würde ich immer noch gerne ausprobieren, also wenn es geht... 

Das war´s erstmal, nur um nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten.


----------



## digg (11. Februar 2014)

Salut,

Die Interesse sollte man besser nicht verlieren, also zunächst Glückwunsch dazu 

Ich bin nicht so planungssicher, dass ich für nächsten Monat schon was fest machen kann.
Mein Kollege fährt/hopst auf einem 24er because street. Kannste sicher mal ausprobieren.

Wenn du's nicht erwarten kannst, dann sieh mal bei kleinanzeigen.ebay nach.
Ich glaube da will einer aus Richtung Döbeln ein Inspired loswerden.

Also, bis in ca. einem Monat...


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (3. April 2014)

Wenn ich da richtig schaue ist ja nun etwas mehr als ein Monat rum ^^

Backwheelhop klappt noch nicht ganz, aber um ehrlich zu sein kam ich auch nur relativ wenig zum Fahren.
Da das Wetter langsam richtig gut wird, würde ich einfach mal fragen wer am 12./13.04. oder (vielleicht sogar besser) am 19./20.04. Zeit hätte. Oder schlagt ihr mir einen Termin vor 


*Anmerkung: ich glaube nicht dass alles bis dahin auf dem HR gut funktioniert (wenig Zeit zum Üben) aber hoffen kann man ja


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (7. April 2014)

OK... heute hab ich meine ersten Pedal Kicks geschafft. Mal sehn was daraus wird


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (19. April 2014)

Hat jemand diese Woche Zeit zum Trialen?
Ich könnte ein paar Tipps zum PedalUp und den Pedal Kicks brauchen ^^

Einfach melden falls es geht
Danke schon mal im Voraus 

EKibnI_App_oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (2. Juni 2014)

Soo...
wann würde denn jemand Zeit haben, sowohl zum trialen als auch zum Bikes ausprobieren (das 24er Street und ein 26" wären schon ideal)?

Danke schonmal


----------

